# Cockpitfest 2009, Newark



## Geedee (Jun 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice phots...


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 16, 2009)

Great stuff there Gary, many thanks!!!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jun 16, 2009)

A couple of pix of the Spitty....she has a long way to go but will get there....75% original WW2 Spit material. Also shown is Merlin 'helping' Gary tell his P51's story to an innocent bystander!!

phots were too big....I need to resize


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice stuff Gary! Looking forward to the rest and also your pics Tony.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting! That looks like it would have been a grand old time.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow Gary...awesome!

Looks like alot of those 'pits were actual units removed from the aircraft...CHEATS!

I saw yours there being displayed too, it's looking great...hopefully we get to see some more progress on it soon!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2009)

I've never heard of this, it's pretty dam cool!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jun 18, 2009)

Photos finally


----------



## Geedee (Jun 18, 2009)

.


----------



## Rocketeer (Jun 18, 2009)

Geedee said:


> Well done mate. Must say, your Spittie is looking bl**dy good considering all the hard work you've put into it.
> 
> Wonder what the glider pilot chappie was thinking in your Lancaster picture, when he looked down and saw that beaut wheeling around underneath him ?



Thanx Geedee.....i love your jot of Mini-gunslinger!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2009)

Brilliant stuff Gary and Tony, thanks for posting some great pics. Looked like I missed a great weekend - hopefully next year I'll make it!
Tony, your Spit cockpit looks wonderfull, great job mate!
I reckon Jan (Lucky) will now be dribbling into his Guinness with those superb Canberra pics.
BTW, I think you should name the model P51 'pilot' Iziah - as one eye's higher than the other!


----------



## david collins (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Gary,

Thanks for posting images of the Hornet cockpit in this thread. 

We had a great weekend, and look forward to next years event already!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 26, 2009)

.


----------



## A4K (Jun 26, 2009)

Beautiful shots guys!!! Thanks a million!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 26, 2009)

Great shots Gary and Tony... Shame there wasnt more WW2 pits there tho.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome collection of shots, thanks fellas!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jun 26, 2009)

cheers chaps.....I hope to post a ton of phots of the Spitty when I get time....not sure which section to put them in. Unfortunately WW2 cockpit projects are rare and due to costs barely make it past the cockpit rig stage. Gary, Dave and I have sunk lots of money into our projects....Ross has done loads to his Anson's.

I think it is fair to say that the CockpitFest event is fantastic but the jets are the most popular....not really sure why....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 26, 2009)

OMG!!! Very cool!!!!!


----------



## rickytractors (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi gary
Great photos, 847 canberra my mate matt's Did you know he won a prize with here on the day and it took him and shaun about 6 months to get back how she looks great work and dedication. Hope you going to Duxford on sunday12th. Ricky


----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 27, 2009)

.


----------

